# Crawfish Maquechoux



## Raine (Jan 6, 2005)

Crawfish Maquechoux

Makes 8 to 10 servings

6 very ripe tomatoes
2 hot chili peppers
4 small yellow onions
1 dozen ears fresh corn on the husk
2 red bell peppers
3 ribs celery
2 bunches green onions
1 pint sliced white button mushrooms
8 sticks butter
3 tablespoons roasted garlic
1/2 cup all-purpose flour
4 pounds peeled Louisiana crawfish tails
Salt and cayenne to taste

Blanch the tomatoes, chili peppers, and one of the onions in hot water. Remove and cool. Peel and chop the tomatoes. Chop the chili peppers and the onion. Combine the tomatoes, chili peppers and onion in a bowl. Set aside.

Remove the husks and silk from the corn and rinse with cool water. With a sharp knife, cut the corn kernels from half of the ears. With a sharp, pointed knife, make a thin cut across the top of the corn kernels of the remaining ears, cutting across a second time to release the milk from the cobs. Cut and scrape to cut off all the kernels and extract the milk. Set aside.

Peel and chop the remaining onions. Chop the bell peppers, celery, green onions and mushrooms. Set all aside.

Heat the butter in a large, heavy pot or Dutch oven over medium heat. Add the mixture of tomatoes, chili peppers and onions, and cook stirring for one minute. Add the chopped onions, bell peppers, celery, green onions, mushrooms, and roasted garlic. Cook, stirring, until tender, about 10 minutes. Add the flour and whisk to blend. Cook, stirring, for about four minutes. Add the crawfish and cook for about five minutes. Add the corn and cook, stirring often, until the corn is tender, 10 to 15 minutes. Season to taste with salt and cayenne.

This can be served as an appetizer, or as a main course served over rice.


----------



## marmalady (Jan 6, 2005)

OOOOOh, Rainee, Tx!  This looks awesome!

One of our fave restaurants serves 'cajun popcorn' as an ap, and we are absolutely hooked.  I finally just went out and bought some crawfish tails, and 'fish breading', cajun style, and started making our own - at half the price!


----------



## Audeo (Jan 8, 2005)

Wow!  What a fabulous idea, Rainee!  Thank you!

But did you mean 8 STICKS of butter?  (I do believe I'll be toning that down a wee bit...)

I can see the family drooling over dinner tonight already!  

(copying...pasting)


----------



## southerncook (Jan 11, 2005)

Rainee...please go back to that recipe and check the butter, I can't see using more that 2...though it seems to make a lot, you only need it to sautee.


----------

